# Fuji F300EXR grainy picture



## raborban (Feb 8, 2012)

How to make good indoor, low light photos with Fuji F00 EXR ?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Grain or noise? Grain appears as reasonably uniform fine speckling, usually of the same colour whereas noise is often larger specks of colour, more often red and may be unevenly distributed through the image.

Grain is usually evident in low light images because the camera is automatically setting the ISO (sensitivity of film in old time film cameras, sensitivity of the sensor in digital cameras) to a higher setting to compensate for the lack of light. The problem is the higher the ISO the grainier the image.
Your camera allows for some manual controls - for low light either use the Low Light Pro setting or the Av priority (Aperture Priority), set the aperture to its widest (lowest number) and if you can set the ISO set it to 100 or at least no more than 200 (even at that there may be some grain)
You may need to steady the camera if the shutter speed falls below 1/60th second, possibly even use a tripod.

Noise comes from slow shutter speed and can be cut down using noise reduction setting if your camera has this available and/or by using Shutter Priority mode (either "S" or "Tv" on your camera) and setting it to faster than 1/60th second.
By cutting down the exposure time you will need to open the aperture more or increase the ISO which can lead to increase in grain (see above)

Correct exposure is achieved through the balance of these three settings - aperture, shutter speed and ISO.
Unfortunately it is a balancing act in low light that usually means some sacrifice in quality.


----------



## raborban (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you for your help. I usually use automatic settings to take photos, but now I tried to adjust the ISO, aperture and shutter speed. The results were acceptable, although I think I will read some e-books about photography.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Raborban and welcome to the Photographers Corner :wave:

Take plenty of pics of the same subject but with different settings too, it helps 'set' it in your mind more than just reading about them - It's handy if you have a notebook, just to jot down the settings, for when you review the pics later :wink:


----------

